# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Venta de sandia

## Erick101

Se vende sandía, cultivo se encuentra en San Camilo, Arequipa. Interesados contactarse al 921754638Temas similares: Venta de sandia titan (f1) Venta al por mayor de Sandia Produccion y mercado de la Sandia Vendo 1.5 Ha de SANDIA . VENTA de SANDIA SANTA AMELIA

----------

